# 찌머 and 너 sentence endings



## languageheart

Hello. I'm new here. Been spending the day reading previous posts and I've learnt so much in one day! I'm really glad I found this forum. 

Recently, I'm hearing a lot of 찌머 and 너 sentence endings (hope I 'spelled' them right) in Korean dramas.
My books and dictionaries didn't help. I tried the Internet and that's how I ended up here. Lol

Example sentences:
그렇게찌머
이러다 죽겠찌머
What does 찌머 imply? How is it used?
and for 어, I hear them saying like 괜찮어 instead of 괜찮아. Is there a difference? How does the rule work? Some examples would be a great help. Thanks!


----------



## Kross

Hello, languageheart

When it comes to 찌머, the correct spellings for your first two examples are 그렇겠지 뭐, 이러다 죽겠지 뭐 respectively. Now you can see that 뭐 here is independent from 찌 in 찌머. You should write them separately like ~지∨뭐. 뭐 here act as an exclamation. It has many definitions even within the category of the exclamation. 뭐 here in your examples means that a speaker hopelessly accepts a fact or result he/she is faced with. 

A: I wish I could, but I have to work late at work tonight, so have no time to go out for a movie with you this evening. Sorry about that. I should have told you earlier about this.
B: 시간이 없다면 어쩔 수 없지 뭐. ‘Well, if you don’t have time, I have no choice but to accept it.’

There is few, if any, difference between 괜찮어 and 괜찮아. They both mean okay, fine, nice and so on depending on the context.


----------



## languageheart

Thank you so much, Kross! I've been wondering for so long. 

Now I know it's ~지∨뭐, I am sure I can find more examples on the internet.
Your explanations are always very good. Thanks again!


----------



## Kross

languageheart said:


> and for 어, I hear them saying like 괜찮어 instead of 괜찮아. Is there a difference? How does the rule work?


 Hello again, languageheart
When I wrote the last reply, I was not sure about 괜찮어/괜찮아. So I asked them of an expert of Korean. They say that only 괜찮아 is a Standard Korean word.


----------



## languageheart

Thanks Kross. I really appreciate your effort.
Could you please tell me when it is appropriate to use 괜찮어?
From what I gathered, among people you are close with?


----------



## Kross

Yes, you are right. 괜찮아(?) can be used among those who are on 반말 terms for example, couples and close friends. 괜찮아? as a question sentence can vary in meaning. For example, Are you okay? Or How do I look?


----------



## languageheart

Thank you.


----------



## idialegre

Kross said:


> 이러다 죽겠지 뭐



I can't quite figure out what this means. Could someone translate it into English, please? Thanks!


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> I can't quite figure out what this means. Could someone translate it into English, please? Thanks!


 I guess I'd die living like this. Any better translations will be welcome.


----------



## languageheart

From what I understand...correct me if I'm wrong...

"I'll die if (something) goes on like this."
The 'something' will depend on the context.


----------



## Kross

뭐 here adds the meaning of uncertainty, guess, assumption, or something like that to the sentence. Your example is fine as it is, but if the said connotation is added, it will be a better translation very close to the Korean expression. How about placing ‘I guess’ in front of your example like I guess I’ll die if (something) goes on like this?


----------



## languageheart

Yes, I agree Kross. Thank you.


----------



## Airen_dingding

hi, languageheart,

I'm also new here and just selflearned Korean for less then one year.  Korean people use wrong words in oral but all others can accept it because too many people use it in the same wrong way.
writen→ oral (it's wrong but acceptable)
바빠 → 바뻐
알아 → 알어
아파 → 아퍼
받아 → 받어

So I think 괜찮아 is correct in written Karean but 괜찮어 is ok in oral Korean. Hope this can help you.


----------



## languageheart

Hi Airen_dingding and thanks.
The fact that what we hear is different from what we read makes spelling Korean so much harder than say Japanese or Chinese. It's interesting though.

You might have read it but I found this the other time.
http://tr.hjenglish.com/page/514811/


----------

